# Sticky  The Intent of This Forum...



## JUMPMAN

Recently the Archery Evaluations section has been cleaned up. This section is not just devoted to technical evaluations by Archery Evolution (independent testing organization). The focus is also to gain insight into new/old products from individuals; along with testing/rationale that they may find interesting/supportive/suggestive. Additionally, the section should entertain requests for new evaluations (or suggestions for old ones) as well as thoughts on procedures for testing etc.


Jumpy

AT Administrator


----------

